# EMT-P Data Dumping



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

Hello all, Ill be taking my  NREMT-P test for the SECOND time on Monday.  For those who have done a data dump right before starting the test (wrote down formulas, equations, charts etc).  What would you suggest that i write down so I dont have to worry about it later?


----------



## STXmedic (May 8, 2016)

ABC


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

Anything else?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2016)

Parkland formula.


----------



## Gurby (May 8, 2016)

Maybe the rule of 9's for peds/adults?


----------



## STXmedic (May 8, 2016)

This strategy honestly seems pretty low-yield to me. Not that the two mentioned right above this aren't appropriate, but _if_ you have even one question on either of those two, it'll just be one question. There aren't very many overarching pieces of data that you could put down on paper that will help you with more than one very specific question each. A reminder on dimensional analysis could _potentially_ help you with multiple pharm questions. Anything else is going to be so specific that it's very possible you won't even see a question over it. This isn't like physics where a couple formulas can be applied to a large amount of questions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2016)

I think if you're basing success on trying to cram before the exam, you're already screwed.

You either know it or you don't.


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

@STXmedic what's dimensional analysis?


----------



## Gurby (May 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> This strategy honestly seems pretty low-yield to me. Not that the two mentioned right above this aren't appropriate, but _if_ you have even one question on either of those two, it'll just be one question. There aren't very many overarching pieces of data that you could put down on paper that will help you with more than one very specific question each. A reminder on dimensional analysis could _potentially_ help you with multiple pharm questions. Anything else is going to be so specific that it's very possible you won't even see a question over it. This isn't like physics where a couple formulas can be applied to a large amount of questions.



I agree this is super low yield and was going to make a post like yours.... But then I was like, well, eh, whatever, it probably doesn't _hurt_ to do this, so why not?

On the other hand, maybe it actually would hurt you.  Instead of relaxing beforehand and going in with a clear head, you're using a bunch of mental energy to keep all this (probably useless) information in your head.


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think if you're basing success on trying to cram before the exam, you're already screwed.
> 
> You either know it or you don't.


I'm not looking to cram, I'm looking for time savers.  My anxiety at test times gets pretty high, which clouds my brain, so the less I have to ponder the better I'll feel.  I do agree with you somewhat though.  But I also know that in times of anxiety I can forget things that I know or more often, I forget to consider a certain concept


----------



## Gurby (May 8, 2016)

weezeehamilton said:


> @STXmedic what's dimensional analysis?



Something that is not as complicated as it sounds/appears at first, that I use probably every other shift as a medic.  If you want to be really solid and confident on every aspect of med math, this is the holy grail.  Don't be intimidated and give this Khan series a shot:

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/algebra/units-in-modeling


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

Gurby said:


> I agree this is super low yield and was going to make a post like yours.... But then I was like, well, eh, whatever, it probably doesn't _hurt_ to do this, so why not?
> 
> On the other hand, maybe it actually would hurt you.  Instead of relaxing beforehand and going in with a clear head, you're using a bunch of mental energy to keep all this (probably useless) information in your head.


Makes sense but as an example one of the things I struggle to remember is the normal vitals range for peds of different ages.  I think if I'm able to get that down on paper that will save me time and brain power.  What do you think?


----------



## Gurby (May 8, 2016)

weezeehamilton said:


> Makes sense but as an example one of the things I struggle to remember is the normal vitals range for peds of different ages.  I think if I'm able to get that down on paper that will save me time and brain power.  What do you think?



I could be wrong, but I don't think the NREMT is going to ask you nitpicky questions that would require you to know if the range for normal blood pressure at a given age is 80-90 vs 85-95, or whatever.  Maybe you'd get one question if you're lucky, and you'd probably be able to get the question right even if you hadn't data dumped.  Just having an idea of generally where the vitals should be, or maybe memorizing the formula Median SBP = 90 + (age x 2) would be a good idea IMO.  

For real world purposes, I keep a cheat sheet in my pocket that has the pedi vitals chart and all pedi dosages on it.


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 8, 2016)

I hear you but that's what sucks about the test.  It could literally ask ANYTHING.  And various practice tests from different sources talk about various vitals in different ages of PEDs, which is why I used it as an example


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 10, 2016)

Thanks, everyone that replied.  I took the test yesterday and passed.  yeah me!!! Now all thats left is skills.  Which i just found out is gonna cost me $400!!!!


----------



## wpaintball44 (Aug 10, 2016)

damn 400 for skills , where did you test at ? Our paramedic skills were 150 and retest " which i didnt need to do , thank god !"  would have been 35


----------



## Summit (Aug 10, 2016)

congrats!
$400 is very steep... can you do it somewhere else that is cheaper?


----------



## weezeehamilton (Aug 10, 2016)

There was a practice day that cost $75, that's why it's 400, but it's done and I passed so...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2016)

Skills testing was included in my tuition. $400 seems really steep. Where are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Skills testing was included in my tuition. $400 seems really steep. Where are you, if you don't mind me asking?


Same for us. For each skill we had to retest on for medic was $25.


----------



## ParamedicStudent (Sep 21, 2016)

It costed us $1000 total for those extras. But included were ACLS, PALS, and PHTLS (dunno how much those are seperately) but it included national skills.


----------



## starzolife (Dec 1, 2016)

Honestly only thing I needed to remember was rule of 9s and parkland formula...everything else goes ABCs. I would suggest going through ethics and operations type stuff just to remember the NREMT belief on some issues.


----------

